# JSS15J.N900VVRUMBMJ7 Update



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

*JSS15J.N900VVRUMBMJ7 has been spotted on Kies. *

*The update appears to conflict with devices that 'are rooted or have customized software'.*

*It is advised against taking this update if you wish to keep root. SELinux is expected to go from Permissive to Enforcing on VZW devices.*


----------



## BobC43 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just updated this morning via Kies and SELinux stays at permissive.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

So anything new in the update


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

BobC43 said:


> Just updated this morning via Kies and SELinux stays at permissive.


I've heard mixed reports. Some say there are even *two* updates. One user from XDA stated he lost root, another that Enforcing mode was enabled. Others say no issue and they are rooted again using Kingo. I'm wondering if AWS LTE has been enabled also. I'm not going to be updating because of the possibility we could find an exploit in the baseband/kernel. Odds are slim to none, but I'm not going to chance it.


----------



## neomagus (Dec 11, 2011)

I have not seen the user who said enforcing was enabled.. it was not when I took it. Kernel is the same, however I updated busybox and when I did, the "custom" icon came back on boot and nothing I could do (toggle, uninstall/reinstall module/framework, rebooting etc.) was able to get it to go away. I could not get AdAway to apply a host file either.. ended up using my safestrap backup and now back on MI9 with the new radio and custom icon is gone again.


----------



## Xterra91 (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have a zip of new radio

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

neomagus said:


> I have not seen the user who said enforcing was enabled.. it was not when I took it. Kernel is the same, however I updated busybox and when I did, the "custom" icon came back on boot and nothing I could do (toggle, uninstall/reinstall module/framework, rebooting etc.) was able to get it to go away. I could not get AdAway to apply a host file either.. ended up using my safestrap backup and now back on MI9 with the new radio and custom icon is gone again.


It was an anecdotal report on Twitter. Fortunately, he can't tell the difference between the S4 and N3, but S4 is Enforcing and N3 is still permissive. Still waiting to hear about that second update after applying the initial. I wonder if the new radio is AWS compatible now. Would you mind running a speed test when you have full signal if you live in a major market or possibly have AWS?


----------



## neomagus (Dec 11, 2011)

I do not live in an AWS market but I read over on the other forum in their update thread a user that updated said he did live in one and was still getting same normal speeds


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

neomagus said:


> I do not live in an AWS market but I read over on the other forum in their update thread a user that updated said he did live in one and was still getting same normal speeds


I hope that the new radio is patching a vulnerability we could use. If I knew how to check the differences between the two besides sifting through a hex-editor for a few months, I'd love to see what they changed if it wasn't a vulnerability. I know they tweak radios occasionally, but it barely launched a month ago, and it doesn't come with a new kernel (according to anecdotal reporting), in addition to not enabling AWS.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

ryan said:


> I hope that the new radio is patching a vulnerability we could use. If I knew how to check the differences between the two besides sifting through a hex-editor for a few months, I'd love to see what they changed if it wasn't a vulnerability. I know they tweak radios occasionally, but it barely launched a month ago, and it doesn't come with a new kernel (according to anecdotal reporting), in addition to not enabling AWS.


So........ :grin: should we take the OTA update and root it or keep what we got


----------



## neomagus (Dec 11, 2011)

An update on my situation, I ended up flashing the odin file Hashcode posted for MJ7, and it seemed to straighten everything out albeit removing root.

As for whether you should take the update or not, I've read quite a few people today say survival mode worked and didn't work for them. When I did it everything seemed fine until that quirk where the custom icon on boot showed up and would not go away.. I would say update at your own risk but if you lose root, at the moment only questionable methods can get it back at the moment (ie Kingo)


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

johnminator2468 said:


> So........ :grin: should we take the OTA update and root it or keep what we got


I'm not a developer, so I can't say for sure, but typically as far as exploits go, older is better. I'm going to wait and see what people find out about the new build first. Don't let me stop you, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried to ODIN back to older original and it failed every which way I tried, so unless someone else does get it done, I think they fixed so we was stuck on this newest update,.....


----------



## porkshanker (Dec 7, 2011)

can anyone point me to the ODIN for this new update? I am stuck right now unable to boot or odin the stock image or root de la vega


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

porkshanker said:


> can anyone point me to the ODIN for this new update? I am stuck right now unable to boot or odin the stock image or root de la vega


Give Samsung Kies a try.


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

porkshanker said:


> can anyone point me to the ODIN for this new update? I am stuck right now unable to boot or odin the stock image or root de la vega


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/106986-recovery-locked-safestrap-recovery-v363-preview-2013-11-01/page-13#entry1518202


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

when my attempt to odin back to original factory stock failed. I had to use just the pit file and that straightens it out, then i odined the latest update


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

nutpn said:


> when my attempt to odin back to original factory stock failed. I had to use just the pit file and that straightens it out, then i odined the latest update


Are you able to check your SWVER in the Download Mode (bootloader) screen? You can get to it by powering your device off, then power it on by holding the power, VOL+, VOL-, and home button at the same time. You can get out of this mode by pulling your battery.


----------



## porkshanker (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks all d/l ing now

edit - actually just flashed the pit file and I am back up.


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

ryan said:


> Are you able to check your SWVER in the Download Mode (bootloader) screen? You can get to it by powering your device off, then power it on by holding the power, VOL+, VOL-, and home button at the same time. You can get out of this mode by pulling your battery.


after fail in Odin it says SW REV check fail


----------

